# Where to find nuts, berries, Quinoa and other health products



## Gauranga (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello dear expats in the Philippines,

Been in Tagaytay for over a year now and really like it. But one of the few things I miss are some healthy snacks from back home, like Almonds, Walnuts, Chia seeds, Hemp Seeds, Cranberries, Blueberries, Quinoa etc.

Once in a great while I find one of them in store, but usually price is much higher than back home.

Thanks for any tips!


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Have found the following at S&R Almonds, Walnuts, Chia Seeds, Quinoa, Cranberries and Blueberries. The closest S&R to you would probably be San Fernando, Pampanga. The bags of nuts were large and not cheap, but I would consider buying them if I really wanted them. The cranberries and Blueberries were in the freezer section.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

There is a chain called Healthy Options that carries ALL KINDS of natural, organic and health foods.

I've seen them in SM MegaMall and Shangri-La malls. Their website says they have 2 stores in Mutinlupa which is probably closest to you in Tagaytay.

Good luck!


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Stores | Healthy Options

I hope that helps. Maybe even some others might find it useful. Good info guys, thank you.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Must have misread your original post. The closest S&R to you is Imus with one opening soon in Nuvali.


----------

